# Stop Over Between Santander and Javea



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

We will arrive at Santander from Portsmouth on 9th Sept our intention to then travel to Javea on the Costa Blanca a distance of 523 miles via Burgos and Madrid.

A few weeks later friends of ours will travel the same route a little further to just south of Alicante.

We both own American RVs ours being 39ft theirs 36ft.

Can anyone who has travelled this route recommend a camp site or stop over location?

Thanks 
Mick


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Have a look at Camping International at Aranjuez---South of Madrid.
http://www.campingsonline.com/aranjuez/index.asp?idlengua=3
Thats about 300 miles--so just somewhere about halfway.
Regards
BrianM


----------



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

Try getting hold of the ACSI discount card from Vicarious Books (if they have any left) www.campingcard.com It comes with a guide including a map you can make your own choice but make sure to contact the site beforehand in case they have a size limit. For us with a normal sized motorhome we would only pay 11, 13 or 15€ a great discount to the full rates out of season.
SorC


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Brian & SorC, for your information.

Our full route via Auto Route is Santander to Burgos then Madrid and from Madrid via the A3/A31 to Valencia, A7 to Javea.

I am plotting any suggestions to see which are the closest to our route.

You can access the ACSI map of there camp sites via http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/

Obviously not ALL camp sites are on the ACSI list hence this request for other sites.

Mick


----------

